# Tabletop Weaving Looms



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Anyone here know much about these? Would ya'll mind looking at these 2 and tell me whether they're all there? I can't seem to find any other pics to compare and the sellers don't know the brands.

This one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121056790021?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

And this one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300852031917?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I have a couple of these. Fun to play around with and yes, you can make usable fabric with it. I bought one at a local auction for $15.


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I have a Heddle loom and its simular to theses but not quite. I love mine and I got it off Ebay also but it was new and its a 36" type loom. Not to sure about the bottom 1 as it says there is some warping of the wood. If your a good woodworker guess you can replace it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Both are two shaft looms, nothing wrong with that but you would be limited a bit.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

So does the first (top) one look okay? This would be my first real loom, I'm limited severely by cost, but just want something to try out. I'm planning on getting a couple of lap looms as well, but figured they'd be even more limiting.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Little looms like this are really fun, and a great way to get started. 

I don't think you can go wrong - if it isn't for you, reselling it would be no trouble.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

The second one made in Germany has only one shaft and not very many heddles, more of a collector's item, I'd say. If you want to buy a useable table loom, look for a Leclerc, but make sure it has lots of heddles or you will be making string ones. You might want four-shafts. The Leclerc has good weaving space, unlike some of those table looms. Just my humble opinion. I have an old Stucco, not much space on them, but I learned to weave on it with some frustration. Sometimes they have them for sale: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/all_things_structo/


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

There's a lady not too far from me that has a folding Schacht loom plus stand available that I'm considering. I don't know how wide the loom is, but she says it's all there. Might go have a look at it next week sometime. I'll take a look at that site too.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Anna I see two shafts on that second loom. The roller bar at the top is what you roll front to back to front to raise and lower the two shafts. I have one very similar to this on mine has string heddles someone made to put on it.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Falls-Acre said:


> There's a lady not too far from me that has a folding Schacht loom plus stand available that I'm considering. I don't know how wide the loom is, but she says it's all there. Might go have a look at it next week sometime. I'll take a look at that site too.



My weaving instructor has one of those in the 36" width. It's a wonderful looking loom. When I was there the other day she had a chenile project she was working on. I hope you get to go look at it next week.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I hope I can too! Right now the owner of the loom is on the other side of the country! Supposed to be coming back for a little while this next week.


----------

